# Love it when things really start clickin



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Sammie is the Brit I got.... she was over a year old and had never been hunting, the people were keeping her to breed but before that happened they offered her to me.
I have been trying to work with her and with some help from Keny Glass**** she has 
really been doing well. [attachment=0:1ysh297w]phez 1010 036_crop_crop_crop.jpg[/attachment:1ysh297w]


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweet! I'll be working with a new pup around Christmas Time.


----------

